# Общий раздел > Чувства >  Поиск человека в городе Жодино

## Nelly

Добрый день! Друзья из России, Оренбурга, ищут в вашем городе Жодино человека!
Хотин Юрий Владимирович(?), дата рождения 9 декабря, возраст сейчас 47-48 лет(отчество под сомнением, а дата рождения и возраст точные). Если кто знает какую-либо информацию о нем, сообщите, пожалуйста по адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

